

The mind mapping - santhi
http://www.themindmapping.com

======
ysilver
I love the concept but it seems to lack substantiation by students. Could this
actually work in a lecture where students don't know what's coming next and
how it relates to what was said 20 minutes ago?

And what about the fact that far too much information is presented in a given
class to possibly fit on a notebook page?

I suppose the software is meant to address these impracticalities, but again I
don't see the proper substantiation by students to lead me to believe that
this product could be widely adopted.

